# Dont F**K with your Fiancée MAJOR key damage repaired! Wet sanding porn



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There is an old saying that I was told many years ago and it goes like this. "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!" A while back at Orchard we took a long look at the detailing industry over here and made the conscious decision to focus our efforts on proper detailing It seems that every garage in every street here there are people "detailing" on the side not only undercutting prices to levels of that below some valeting businesses, we decided that there was plenty of work for them to allow us to concentrate on taking time doing proper indepth paint rectification and restoration which is where I personally got into detailing in the first place. This car is a case in point to highlight what we are up to at the moment. It's not focusing only on high end cars but detailing that not only pushes our skill but allows us to obtain the highest level of finish. 
So without further ado I introduce to you a 2002 Ford Mondeo Diesel!! Not a McLaren or Ferrari but a 12 year old Mondeo that was on the wicked end of a scorned fiancée this should be fun that's for sure. Across the rear deck in capital letters down to the metal was the adoring word "A55HOLE" and some nice wave symbols along the passenger side from the head light to the tail light.

Initially the whole car was cleaned and the panels were degreased and the scores were first fully cleaned out with panel prep. Then the scores were filled with Cellulose full gloss paint that allows the scratch to be filled in a single stage without the need of 2 stages first with colour then with clear which will always leave the edge of the damage visible. As most of the score was down to the bare metal, the paint was filled in layers so to avoid sinkage of the paint leaving a dent in the shape of the score after some time. 
Once filled and allowed to dry for a few days the car was brought in and fully wet sanded first using 2000 grit wet and dry then refined back with 3000 grit Farécla foam backed pads to remove the sanding marks. The entire rear deck and passenger side was sanded and we decided to have some fun then and see how good we could get a 12 year old black Mondeo and I have to say it came out not too bad. 


























To finish the car off, OrchardAutocare's Speed Seal and Perfection were used and Glitz on the tyres bringing the finish bang up there with the best of them!! Hopefully you have enjoyed a breath of fresh air with something different and more in keeping with what we personally love doing!!

As always All C&C more than welcome!
Rollo


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work guys!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

pictures of said fiancee is essential to the write up!!!

Good work chaps


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Moral of the story... Don't annoy a women haha!!

Nice work


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

depends if he was a naughty boy.


If not.

1.dig hole.
2.throw her in.
3. refill.

4. remember its only murder if you dont dig the hole deep enough


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I never asked what or why but she was referred to as Ex now from what I gathered. It makes the story to be honest!!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Ronnie said:


> I never asked what or why but she was referred to as Ex now from what I gathered. It makes the story to be honest!!!


Regardless good work.

She still needs to be burried :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Great work ronnie,
Love the colour but I may be biased 👍


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

nice one looking good


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice job... my wife would have given my car a pair of 'hairy dice' not furry dice ;-)


----------



## pr1vatepiles (Mar 27, 2014)

impressive turnaround.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice work, Speed Seal looks impressive how did you apply it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very impressive


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

slimjim said:


> Nice work, Speed Seal looks impressive how did you apply it.


This one we applied it by spraying a small bit onto a microfiber rubbing it into the panel and buffing off simple as then then a quick spritz of Perfection.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Cost of scratch repairs/detailing: £300 (rough guess)
Cost of getting away from a crazy woman that clearly hates Ford Mondeos: Priceless



Great work on the scratch, perfect finish.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Wile nice work lad


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Great work. Well done.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

very impressive work


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice work. How many ours you spend for that?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome work..... :wave:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

So what did he do?! I was tempted to do this to an exes car but it would be like hitting a child!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

B***hes be crazy. 

Nice work.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice save there Rollo pity not all of them can,top job.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great work, must have had finger nails like freddy kruger


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing turnaround, car looks better than new in the afters and the scratches are completely gone


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice work but that woman shouldn't only get a slap for what she did but for her spelling also. Its not a55hole but ar5ehole, stupid Americanisms. Sheeshhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Nice work. How many ours you spend for that?


in total about 10 hours on the correction then another 5-6 tidying up the rest of the car to match. not too bad for a days work!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice save there rollo :buffer:, I was up your direction on Saturday was gonna call round for some bits n pieces but ran outa time.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Half the picture links are dead


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All picture links are not showing as too many people have viewed the host account, the bandwidth has been exceeded.... man i so wanted to see that.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

james_death said:


> All picture links are not showing as too many people have viewed the host account, the bandwidth has been exceeded.... man i so wanted to see that.


same here :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Guys.. All sorted now.


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

I so wanna know what he did to deserve that! 

Looks like she did him a favour though - he avoided marrying a psycho, and got his car spruced up too!

It looks awesome - top job!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tidy...:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Great work.... What a b****


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Every cloud has a silver lining.... Nutter has gone and the car is perfect again. 

Brilliant job chum. I know we chatted about this one but I really didn't expect such incredible results. 
Fab job!
Cooks


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great turn around


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks everyone...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This looks brilliant! Rather a good finish!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> This looks brilliant! Rather a good finish!


Many thanks.!


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Cracking job there Ronnie! My mates car (well now his dads) I never thought it could have been saved no matter how much polishing/filling with out complete respray.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome work. Where did you get mettalic in cellulose gloss ??


----------

